# Leased vehicle sharing



## Muffinscupcake (Oct 30, 2015)

I was wondering could a couple share a leased vehicle. Does the lease payments count on your credit score .


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Muffinscupcake said:


> I was wondering could a couple share a leased vehicle. Does the lease payments count on your credit score .


Xchange leasing?


----------



## Muffinscupcake (Oct 30, 2015)

yes Xchange leasing .


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

I know my Xchange lease isn't on my credit report, although I imagine if I defaulted or fell behind in payments it probably would show up.

As far as sharing, the contract states that the vehicle is to be in control of the lessee at all times.


----------



## Muffinscupcake (Oct 30, 2015)

I dont want to share the contract I will be the only person listed on the contract but can someone else be listed as a driver . We was going to both use the car to drive uber


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Do it. Wreck it or not, doesn't matter. You can only get one car from xchange ever.


----------



## Jmarsbeats (Dec 9, 2016)

Muffinscupcake said:


> I was wondering could a couple share a leased vehicle. Does the lease payments count on your credit score .


Hi did you ever get a respond to this? My wife and I want to do the same as both of our cars 2 door. Thanks


----------



## FrankLStanton (Oct 18, 2016)

As far as two people using the same vehicle, why would the lessor care so long as payments are made by the person/entity named in the lease? Think of the various parents that lease a vehicle for their kids. Xchange should be no different. They ARE getting a significant premium, after all! 

I thought everyone qualified for Xchange, regardless of credit. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

They meant can they get the car uploaded into 2 driver accounts lol


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Your problem would be lack oF good hours in week or never seeing each other at all if going hardcore

And for mild rideshare, xchange is BRUTALLY expensive


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Just buy the oldest van you can squeeze into your market's XL platform


----------

